# Je suis comme une boule de flipper...



## sonnyboy (22 Avril 2005)

Qui roule...

Désolé...j'avais envie.
Vous pouvez fermer.


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Avril 2005)

Je voulais pas en faire 2....


----------



## Stargazer (22 Avril 2005)

Ca nous fait la paire ....


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Avril 2005)

Oui mais vraiment je voulais pas...

Je m'en veux, ça va faire du boulot en plus pour les modérateurs...


----------



## rezba (22 Avril 2005)

Et bien ! Ne voilà-t-il pas que notre sonnyboy a un chagrin de baby-doll, sans idylle, sans idole ?

Heureusement, il y a un skipper, pour pas que tu coules.

Tiens, kado de nuit. 




​


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Avril 2005)

Du caviar !!!

J'adore !!!

Mais qu'on nous rende cette chanson française qui nous fait tant défaut de nos jours !!!


----------



## Dendrimere (23 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Du caviar !!!
> 
> J'adore !!!
> 
> Mais qu'on nous rende cette chanson française qui nous fait tant défaut de nos jours !!!




et  boule noire, tu connais ???


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Avril 2005)

*OH MACUMBA MACUMBA*
Elle danse tous les soirs
Pour les dockers du port
Qui ne pensent qu'à boire,

Oh Macumba, Macumba,
Elle danse tous les soirs
Pour des marins largués
Qui cherchent la bagarre,
Oh Macumba.


----------



## Stargazer (23 Avril 2005)

Sans en attendre rien 
Mais pour le plaisir 
Regarder une fille dans la rue et se dire 
Qu'elle est belle 
Sans même aller plus loin 
Mais pour le plaisir 
En passant simplement lui sourire  

Pour le plaisir 
Il faut savoir prendre le temps 
De refaire d'un homme un enfant 
Et s'éblouir  

Pour le plaisir 
S'offrir ce qui n'a pas de prix 
Un peu de rêve à notre vie 
Et faire plaisir 
Pour le plaisir  ...


----------



## House M.D. (23 Avril 2005)

Oulà, mais c'est le pétage de plomb total ici... Vous avez fait tilt?


----------



## AOSTE (23 Avril 2005)

ou ou vous dormez encore dans les bras de votre princesse ou prince de la nuit!!!


----------



## kabeha (23 Avril 2005)

"On te donnes trois balles, on te donnes trois balles
On te donnes trois balles, la première t'es un môme
Tu prends la cadence, tu entre dans la danse
Dans la violence dans chocs, tu comprends ta chance
Tu sais maintenant comment, tu sais maintenant comment
Tu sais maintenant comment, ton histoire commence"


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

L'abus d'alcool nuit gravement à la santé, j'adore ce tomic


----------



## macinside (23 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> L'abus d'alcool nuit gravement à la santé, j'adore ce tomic



normal, tu n'a pas l'age


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

je savais pas que un flipper avait une boule


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Qui roule...
> 
> Désolé...j'avais envie.
> Vous pouvez fermer.



Papa was a rolling stone ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Papa was a rolling stone ?



non, mama was a Supreme.....

(c'est n'importe quoi ici, alors je me permets....)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je savais pas que un flipper avait une boule


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Avril 2005)

Gnu ? :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (23 Avril 2005)

rien, des histoires de boules, encore un sujet a coup de boule déguiser


----------



## rezba (23 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> rien, des histoires de boules, encore un sujet a coup de boule déguiser


Pas du tout, c'est le fil du coming out de sonny. L'emmerdeur esthète intransigeant du blues et du jazz jette sa gourme et nous révèle son profond amour de la variétoche. 

Enfin, voila, c'était juste une mise au point. 
Sur les plus belles images de ma vie
Sur les clichés trop pâles d'une love-story
Sur les tam-tams d'une femme sans alibi
Qui rêve toutes ses nuits
Juste une mise au point....


:rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Avril 2005)

P'tain c'est moi qui m'tape une bouteille d'absynthe et c'est vous qui postez des conneries. Y a pas d'justice.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> P'tain c'est moi qui m'tape une bouteille d'absynthe et c'est vous qui postez des conneries. Y a pas d'justice.



Rien à voir, mais tant pis : 8888 posts, t'as gagné un coud'boule et un tour sur le grand huit !


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je savais pas que un flipper avait une boule



Grossier personnage !!


----------



## macinside (23 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Grossier personnage !!



et en plus il ce fou de ta gueule


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et en plus il ce fou de ta gueule





normal, fais pas attention   

il a perdu son unique boule !!!     





........et un flipper sans boules ça fait plus blongg dlingg


----------



## Foguenne (23 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Qui roule...
> 
> Désolé...j'avais envie.
> Vous pouvez fermer.



Je suis comme une boule de flipper, qui roule... 

Bravo, tu m'as mis cette chanson en tête.    

Mes soeurs l'avaient sur une K7.


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Avril 2005)

Hier au boulot, en fin de journée, à cause de moi ils chantaient tous ça...

Avec des dérives pour certains...

Boule de billard
Boule de geisha est...


----------



## duracel (23 Avril 2005)

Le croisement entre Flipper le dauphin et skippy le kangourou, ça donne quoi?

Un Skipper.


----------



## mado (23 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

>





Une de ta collection ?


----------



## mado (23 Avril 2005)

On joue sa vie comme on joue au flipper
 Déjà tout même on flippe de bumper en bumper
 On gagne on perds, et toujours on espère
 Pouvoir s'en refaire une petite
 Gratuite, gratuite, gratuite, gratuite


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (23 Avril 2005)

encore un thread qui arrache une boule  :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Avril 2005)

Merci qui ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> P'tain c'est moi qui m'tape une bouteille d'absynthe et c'est vous qui postez des conneries. Y a pas d'justice.



comment y crane, derriere ses moustaches...


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Avril 2005)

et apres on vient m'dire que j'ouvre que des threads debiles... 
...
hein -dc-?!


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (23 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Merci qui ?



y'a une blague qui dit merci mon ©
mais c'est pas mon genre


----------



## gKatarn (23 Avril 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est pas mon genre


çà se saurait


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Hier au boulot, en fin de journée, à cause de moi ils chantaient tous ça...
> 
> Avec des dérives pour certains...
> 
> ...



Et le pire ... On le paie, pour ça !  :rateau:


----------



## toys (24 Avril 2005)

la seul vrai boulle s'est celle ci


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> la seul vrai boulle s'est celle ci


 C'est fini depuis longtemps pour ta gouverne...  :rateau:


----------



## Amok (24 Avril 2005)

_Quatre boules de cuir 
Sur quatre pieds de guerre
Bombardent le plexus, boxe, boxe
L'angle du maxillaire

Quatre boules de cuir 
Dans la cage du ring
Son crochet, je l'encaisse
Il esquive mon swing

SonnyBoy, j'en ai marre 
De notre réunion
Je vais te faire voir
Qui des deux est champion !_


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Avril 2005)

Elle sera belle cette victoire comme un rêve de pierre.


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> _Quatre boules de cuir
> Sur quatre pieds de guerre
> Bombardent le plexus, boxe, boxe
> L'angle du maxillaire
> ...



Tu peux courir.

Je vais changer de numéro et d'adresse...


----------



## toys (24 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> C'est fini depuis longtemps pour ta gouverne...  :rateau:




tu déconne de nos jours ci tu veut faire bouger des cul sur un dance floor le disco ça marche toujours.

de 14 a 50 ans tout le monde bouge on boulle au rythme de la boulle.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> tu déconne de nos jours ci tu veut faire bouger des cul sur un dance floor le disco ça marche toujours.
> 
> de 14 a 50 ans tout le monde bouge on boulle au rythme de la boulle.




Si si si Modern, désolé mais ce garçon a raison et sacrément raison :

    



http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=89451

http://folk.uio.no/tsandvik/fun/learn_disco.mpg


:love::love::love::love:






 _P.S : bon, je préfère tout de même les "rêves mécaniques" du Hacker qui égaient mes oreilles là ménant de suite. Ca me parle plus._


----------



## gKatarn (25 Avril 2005)

Learn disco est un  grand moment d'anthologie


----------



## toys (25 Avril 2005)

disco for life


----------



## gKatarn (25 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> disco for life



Euh, n'exagérons pas tout de même : metal power


----------



## toys (25 Avril 2005)

regarde le deuxieme lien de -dc-   

heureusement quil n'y a pas que sa dans la vie


----------

